# osprey



## RV's mom (Aug 6, 2010)

we went fishing yesterday..
































they usually don't sit long enough to grab the camera, and definitely not as close as we were able to get.




[/align]

Oh, fishing was good for us too, until the thunderstorms blew us off the lake.


----------



## chadk (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool. I love fishing with Osprey. Nothing like sitting in a small boat out in a remote alpine lake, and just soaking in the quietness and stillness - only to have an osprey SMASH into the water 20ft away and clutching a nice trout in it's talons as it flies way.... it certainly gets your attention!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess I take for granted the osprey that lives so close to my parents house...
Nice shots!


----------



## Missy (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing pics


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

COOOOOL!


----------



## Annieski (Sep 9, 2010)

AWEsome!


----------



## Laura (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like he was watching the storm blow in too! 
so very cool!!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 9, 2010)

Amazing...I love seeing pictures like this ....something I'll never get to see here.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2010)

Very neat! I don't think I have ever had the privilege of seeing one before.


----------

